
Trying to design a distributed privacy compatible epidimec tracer - ashwoods
https://github.com/ashwoods/pandemic-tracing
======
ashwoods
I'm just an application developer who just as played with blockchain and
crypto every once and a while. Hoping to find smarter people than me who can
pitch in.

